

New Ideas on Managing 20-Somethings Needed - glhoffman
http://blogs.jobdig.com/wwds/

======
skenney26
Nice post. The author's list at [http://www.usnews.com/blogs/outside-voices-
careers/2008/6/24...](http://www.usnews.com/blogs/outside-voices-
careers/2008/6/24/an-office-full-of-20-somethings.html#read_more) is great. I
wish my workplace understood this, especially #3. Few businesses are ambitious
enough to tackle #7.

------
whatwoulddadsay
Thank you. I think a cause does not have to mean a Save the Whales type
cause...bringing your product to a doing-without marketplace could be your
cause. Most companies, however, can and should identify a bigger deal. I
always think of our people going back to grandma's house and answering the
question "what do you do?"

